# Dog Induced Crash



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Anyone catch the T-Mobile rider T-boning the loose dog today? Unbelievable how the wheel crumpled-- yet the dog walked away without apparent injury.


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

*Pretzeled Wheel*

Steephilltv - word was the dog walked away from accident


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Float said:


> Steephilltv - word was the dog walked away from accident


Looks like hitting the dog turned the wheel sideways and the lateral force buckled it. - TF


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

that gives " who let the dog out " a whole lot of new meaning. sorry no pun intended!!


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

If the TDF would require all bikes to have a bell, that accident could have been avoided. Ding, Ding, Ding.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

Same thing happened to me on New Year's Eve this past year. My wheel survived, but my collarbone took the break. I'd rather have lost the wheel. Dog survived unscathed.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*dog*

He had slowed way down becuase he could see the dog...and right before he hit the dog he turned the wheel sideways (most likely to make sure he didn't kill the dog) and as soon as he did the wheel buckled and he went over the bars and the dog. The dog got up and walked away and the rider did as well (well he got a new bike and rode away )


----------



## bill1109 (Feb 5, 2006)

Another example of a stupid dog owner. Allowing his pet to wander in the road in the middle of an international cycling event is ridiculous. Should be written a huge citation for that as the rider was very lucky not to have been injured. Glad pooch and rider were unharmed.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

bill1109 said:


> Another example of a stupid dog owner. Allowing his pet to wander in the road in the middle of an international cycling event is ridiculous. Should be written a huge citation for that as the rider was very lucky not to have been injured. Glad pooch and rider were unharmed.


If I were T-Mobile, I would send the guy a bill for the wheel, too. I know they get them for free, but I would still bill him.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> I know they get them for free, but I would still bill him.


A DuraAce carbon fiber wheel is a terrible thing to waste. Everyone says rider and dog are ok, but that wheel got really bent out of shape.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Too bad it wasn't a corgi, he could have bunnyhopped it.

Just another example of why cats are superior.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

fornaca68 said:


> A DuraAce carbon fiber wheel is a terrible thing to waste. Everyone says rider and dog are ok, but that wheel got really bent out of shape.


How about a Lightweight Obermayer?


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

bill1109 said:


> Another example of a stupid dog owner. Allowing his pet to wander in the road in the middle of an international cycling event is ridiculous. Should be written a huge citation for that as the rider was very lucky not to have been injured. Glad pooch and rider were unharmed.


That was the odd bit about this crash: the dumb fat lab just wandered across the road at a geriatric pace like nothing was happening and it shuffled off in the same manner. It should at least have had the decency to run off with its eyes bulging in utter panic..   :mad2:


----------



## snowman3 (Jul 20, 2002)

Pablo said:


> Too bad it wasn't a corgi, he could have bunnyhopped it.
> 
> Just another example of why cats are superior.


hehehe. Have they ever made a bloopers real of bike crashes (ones where everyone walks away OK of course). Would be neat to see some of the funnier wipeouts, like a pro rider not getting out of the pedals after the bike is completely stopped, and falling over on their side.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Too bad it wasn't a corgi, he could have bunnyhopped it.
> 
> Just another example of why cats are superior.



Says the man with a dog in his avatar 


It could have been worse....a friend of mine hit a dog during a mt bike section of an adventure race. He was sailing down off a mountain (on the road) and was flying (in a tuck). He saw something out of the corner of his eye but couldn't even turn his head he was going so fast. It was a small dog (poodle or something of the like) and it ran right in front of him. There was nothing he could do so he just braced for it. Don't know how but he ran over the dog and was able to stay up without crashing.....although the dog didn't make it.


----------



## badder2 (Jun 26, 2006)

I've hit a dog that came barrelling off a sidewalk on one of those extendable leashes. Thankfully was on my winter mb commuter and the dog was small. Managed to stay upright and my bike survived better than the dog. I'm pretty sure the dog won't chase bikes anymore 

Even got an apology from the owner as we looked over his mangled pooch.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

I've never hit a dog, but i had one of these fly into me. Twisted my handlebars about 45 degrees, but i was able to stay up somehow. Sadly, the bird didn't make it.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*video*

The video of the dog crash is up on verus:

video #9

http://www.versus.com/broadband_player_popup//pbr_player_popup/?artID=39800&catID=566


----------



## bill1109 (Feb 5, 2006)

From the second photo above, judging by the position of the riders arm he is lucky not to have fractured his right clavicle or injured the shoulder.


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

rogger said:


> How about a Lightweight Obermayer?


That was certainly a Leightweight Obermayer. They used Zipps in the flat stages and LW in the mountains. Dura ace wheels were only on Michael Roger's backup bike.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

bill1109 said:


> From the second photo above, judging by the position of the riders arm he is lucky not to have fractured his right clavicle or injured the shoulder.


He was able to land his left foot first, which is probably what saved him from further injury.


----------



## pedal power (Jun 16, 2007)

I can still accept animals because they`re animals, although the owner should be fined and ordered to clean dog poo in the parks for about a year.

If anyone saw Langkawi this year, it was in the criterium when a man crossed the road right in front of the peloton and was actually hit but didn`t fall and continued to cross as if nothing happened... thankfully the rider didn`t crash.


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

mtbykr said:


> The video of the dog crash is up on verus:
> 
> video #9
> 
> http://www.versus.com/broadband_player_popup//pbr_player_popup/?artID=39800&catID=566


Marcus was not paying attention to the road and he paid for it....That was funny as heck.


----------



## MrP (Jun 23, 2007)

Shoot... I've had a chipmunk / squirrel run into my front tire... broke the spokes... and I could've swore I heard it scream "BONZAI!!!!" right as it hit...


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Yet again, a French Lab screws up Tour!*

 :blush2:


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

now the pro tour riders have yet another obstacle to overcome. so who say Alps and Pyrenees are tough. hahah


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

after watching the replay ( Versus ) Marcus could've avoid " Scooby Doo " if he would just turn left , right behind QS rider.


----------



## x3u93n3x (Apr 1, 2007)

There was a court case in Connecticut where local residents filed a claim against a CAT and her owner due to the cat's aggressive behavior in public. The cat was sentenced to lifetime at home, and the owner would have jailtime of up to 6 months and cat would be put to sleep.

Something better be done about this stupid dog.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Rollo Tommassi said:


> Yet again, a French Lab screws up Tour!
> :blush2:


comedy gold...I love it.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Rollo Tommassi said:


> :blush2:


LOL. Very, very good. - TF


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

*Landis Vindicated*

You just can't trust French Labs, proof positive


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Rollo Tommassi said:


> :blush2:


i felt like i was read a transcript of letterman


----------



## kcd (Feb 4, 2002)

For me, this is no laughing matter . A little rock sent me over the bars recently. The impact cracked the helmet--which probably saved my life.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

sorry i mean no harm making fun of Marcus ( T-Mobile rider ) as everyone of us rider have atleast couple of " misfortunes ". for me i got 3 accidents. one is them is my bad and other two were someone else fault and last summer a car crashed in to me nearly killing me ( just a broken left leg ( 5 pieces ), fracture both my ankles, tore my right knee's liagament and finally broken my right hand ) 3 months in the weelchair and countless hours of rehab/therapy. i'm alright now and 5 days ago was my one year anniversay of the accident ( july, 12, 2006 ) i also named my new bike, 7-12.


----------



## kidscientist (Jul 16, 2007)

let's hope there are no great pyrenees running around loose in the pyrenees! 

at first, i thought it was a goat on the road.  i had to laugh at how the dog had a look like "where the heck did you come from" on his little doggie face. dude, there are 170+ of them coming down that road, get the heck off!!!

when i was over in 2004, i was beyond paranoid about not getting anywhere near the riders, i did NOT want to become known as the crazy lady that started the chain reaction that took a bunch of riders out of the tour. it just always amazes me how so right into the riding some of the fans get. not me, but thank God for the zoon lens!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

mtbykr said:


> Says the man with a dog in his avatar


A dog AND a burro.


----------



## Timmons (Jul 6, 2005)

mtbykr said:


> He had slowed way down becuase he could see the dog...and right before he hit the dog he turned the wheel sideways (most likely to make sure he didn't kill the dog) and as soon as he did the wheel buckled and he went over the bars and the dog. The dog got up and walked away and the rider did as well (well he got a new bike and rode away )



I only saw it once but I'm pretty sure that it was the dog that turned the wheel sideways.


----------



## snowman3 (Jul 20, 2002)

Rollo Tommassi said:


> :blush2:


Good one! nicely done!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

x3u93n3x said:


> There was a court case in Connecticut where local residents filed a claim against a CAT and her owner due to the cat's aggressive behavior in public. The cat was sentenced to lifetime at home, and the owner would have jailtime of up to 6 months and cat would be put to sleep.
> 
> Something better be done about this stupid dog.


Nothing needs to be done to the dog, the owner however needs a good flogging. That dog was far from aggressive....


----------



## NormanW (Jul 20, 2007)

Joined up after reading this tread. I hit a lab about that same size once. Difference is that It was at night, the dog was black, and I was going 45 mph (72 KPH) on a KLR650. The dog did not survive and I was shaken up really bad. If I could have found the owner...there would have been an a** whoopin.


----------

